# la ballade/la balade



## Csilla

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me dire ce que le mot "ballade/balade" peut signfier dans le contexte ci-dessous, s'il vous plait ?
Je l'ai entandu dans une série gastronomique. Jean-Luc Petitrenaud va à Boulogne-Sur-Mer dans cette épisode.

Il dit que :

Vous allez voir cette *ballade*, c'est..., j'espère, il m'attend dans un bistrot, dans un estaminet, on doit dire. C'est Philippe Olivier, et qui est pour moi le maitre affineur, mais le plus grand que je connaisse.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Ici il s'agit probablement d'une balade (un seul L), c'est-à-dire une promenade. Avec 2 L, une ballade, ce serait un poème. 

Cela dit, il faudrait aller au bout du contexte pour être sûr du sens à 100%.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Oui, il s'agit d'une balade, effectuée sans doute dans le cadre d'une des émissions 'Les escapades de Petitrenaud"

"Présentation de l'émission :       Chaque semaine, le chroniqueur gastronomique sillonne la France à la découverte des régions et de leurs spécialités culinaires. Curieux et fine bouche, Jean-Luc Petitrenaud* se balade [= se promène] dans une ville ou une région *pour célébrer la convivialité, la tradition et l'authenticité. Il n'a pas fini de titiller les papilles des gourmets !"


----------



## maymaaay

Aussi, par ba*ll*ades on a aujourd'hui, me semble-t-il, plus tendance à entendre un style musical qu'un poème.


----------



## janpol

«vous allez voir cette balade... »
On peut imaginer que la dégustation de fromages de provenances diverses va ressembler à une promenade à travers les régions concernées...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je découvre, ébahi, cet oubli de la _balade_ dans la langue écrite, car pour moi c'est l'un des mots les plus courants, d'un registre assez étendu, voire très étendu, allant de la petite promenade à l'excursion, presque au périple dans la mesure où une idée d'aventure intervient : les chemins d'une grande balade ne sont pas toujours sur une carte. 

Quand vous aimez et connaissez la pleine nature, le mot de balade est celui qui vous vient le plus souvent à la bouche. Ceci explique-t-il cela ? Même en ville, je me balade bien plus volontiers que je ne me promène.

_Envoyer balader_ se dit à mon avis aussi facilement qu'_envoyer promener_, sous-entendant encore moins de ménagements.


----------



## Roméo31

Voici le graphe pour des ouvrages en français...

https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...alade;,c0;.t1;,ballade;,c0;.t1;,promenade;,c0


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> Je découvre, ébahi, cet oubli de la _balade_ dans la langue écrite


Pas d'inquiétude : d'une part, la fréquence de _balade_ augmente en fait de manière assez spectaculaire depuis les années 50 (graphe), et d'autre part, même s'il ne figure pas parmi les mots les plus fréquents de son champ sémantique, le taux observé pour _balade_ est loin de correspondre à celui d'un mot « oublié ».


----------



## Roméo31

[...]
La comparaison de "balade" avec un vocable de son champ sémantique - en l'occurrence "promenade" - est seule significative des fréquences d'emploi respectives de ces deux mots. Et le graphe comparatif ne laisse pas d'étonner en effet !

https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...&direct_url=t1;,balade;,c0;.t1;,promenade;,c0


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonsoir à tous,

N'oublions pas que le titre de l'émission commence bien par "Les escapades" : on rejoint donc tout à fait la notion de balade", ce qui me semble ainsi expliciter - et justifier - la présence du terme dans l'apostrophe initiale - on est bien ici dans le même _champ sémantique_ !


----------



## nobbs

Bonjour,
J'ai l'impression que "balade" est l'un des mots courants les plus systématiquement mal orthographiés en Français, alors qu'il n'y a pas ce problème avec salade ou malade (personne n'écrit sallade).
C'est curieux, car "ballade" relève vraiment d'un registre assez soutenu.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je pense à une confusion entre _envoyer balader_ et _envoyer baller_, expressions qui ont le même sens alors que _balader_ et _baller_ ne sont pas de la même famille.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Je crois que ça s’explique par le fait que les origines étymologiques des deux mots sont très floues, ce qui n’est pas le cas de « salade < salé, malade < mal, etc.
Moyen mnémotechnique:* la ballade (le poème) a deux ailes* !


----------



## CapnPrep

Logospreference-1 said:


> Je pense à une confusion entre _envoyer balader_ et _envoyer baller_, expressions qui ont le même sens alors que _balader_ et _baller_ ne sont pas de la même famille.


Ils sont bien de la même famille, mais _baller_ est à mon avis trop peu fréquent pour exercer une telle influence sur _balader_. Et il me semble qu'on confond les verbes _balader_ et _ballader_ moins souvent que les noms _balade_ et _ballade_ (en tout cas, les fréquences sont inversées pour ces deux paires de mots, voir ce graphe). Je pense que l'explication est à chercher du côté du mot _balle_, qui lui n'est ni de la même famille, ni particulièrement proche sémantiquement, mais c'est un mot extrêmement fréquent, parmi les premiers qu'on apprend à écrire.


----------



## SergueiL

volo said:


> Moyen mnémotechnique:* la ballade (le poème) a deux ailes* !


C'est curieux, j'allais dire que la fréquence de l'erreur tient peut-être dans l'impossibilité de trouver un moyen mnémotechnique efficace (par exemple il n'est pas impossible de penser aussi à une promenade avec deux  ailes). Ces deux vocables partagent peut-être dans l'imaginaire français une certaine légèreté, une certaine insouciance.


----------



## Roméo31

Ca vaut ce que ça vaut, mais ce moyen mnémotechnique est efficace pour moi : "je ne me promène qu'en deltaplane."


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Pour moi, ce moyen mnémotechnique est efficace à cause de l’image que voici : quand on ouvre largement un livre (donc, un poème), on obtient deux battants, donc deux ailes (deux « l »).
Et encore, il y a ce « verba volant, scripta manent »

Bonne soirée à tous


P.S. Evidemment le moyen ne marche qu'avec des supports en papier (un peu vieilli donc ! )


----------

